# problemas de diodos



## juan pablo sanz (Jun 22, 2006)

necesito aprender a resolver analiticamente problemas de diodos, aunque sea facil espero alguien se interese a responder


----------



## nacmanger (Jun 22, 2006)

Un poco mas especifico....
que tipo de problemas?


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 26, 2006)

Hola Juan ,tu pregunta es muy amplificadora ,te envio una pagina que tiene diodos y muchas mas cosas ,suerte saludos 
http://www.unicrom.com/tutoriales.asp


----------

